# TD thanking customers :)



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

So across Canada today, TD Canada Trust gave to all their clients present in a branch at exactly 2pm a gift, an envelop of $20 

http://www.tdthanksyou.com/?cm_sp=c...00-00-6995|www.tdcanadatrust.com/homepage|Top


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Not too bad eh?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

They are just copying Westjet's Christmas miracle. 

http://blog.westjet.com/westjet-christmas-miracle-video-real-time-giving/


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

heyjude said:


> They are just copying Westjet's Christmas miracle.
> 
> http://blog.westjet.com/westjet-christmas-miracle-video-real-time-giving/


giving away gifts to customers is not from yesterday.... tons of companies give gifts to customers. At Cineplex, some Scotia Bank's client get free movies.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

SkyFall said:


> giving away gifts to customers is not from yesterday.... tons of companies give gifts to customers. At Cineplex, some Scotia Bank's client get free movies.


True, but this is a very specific form of gifting. Similarities between TD and Westjet campaigns include:
1. Placing a video booth at a customer location
2. Having a voice (person inside?) directly address the customer
3. Customizing the response to the customer's wants or needs. For example, the branch staff must have known that the elderly lady's daughter in Trinidad had cancer. Otherwise, how would they have known to spit out vouchers for tickets to Trinidad? 
4. Filming the customer's interaction with the ATM and posting it on YouTube.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

heyjude said:


> True, but this is a very specific form of gifting. Similarities between TD and Westjet campaigns include:
> 1. Placing a video booth at a customer location
> 2. Having a voice (person inside?) directly address the customer
> 3. Customizing the response to the customer's wants or needs. For example, the branch staff must have known that the elderly lady's daughter in Trinidad had cancer. Otherwise, how would they have known to spit out vouchers for tickets to Trinidad?
> 4. Filming the customer's interaction with the ATM and posting it on YouTube.


I was more speaking about the $20 to every customers in the branch at 2pm (which only the branch manager knew about)... about the Trunidad... it only happens to a specfic place and I dont know about it ....but all TD branches gave $20 to customers...

p.s. I work for TD


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

As a TD shareholder, (who _didn't_ get his *&%$# $20), this pisses me off! :biggrin:


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Nemo2 said:


> As a TD shareholder, (who _didn't_ get his *&%$# $20), this pisses me off! :biggrin:


I believe thats the reason the stock went up today  joke joke


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Nemo2 said:


> As a TD shareholder, (who _didn't_ get his *&%$# $20), this pisses me off! :biggrin:


+1. 

I'd be happier if all of that money went towards more training for people who work at branches or with TDI or to give me (and every other client) 10 free trades a year.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

uptoolate said:


> +1.
> 
> I'd be happier if all of that money went towards more training for people who work at branches or with TDI or to give me (and every other client) 10 free trades a year.


they want to show good customer service and attract more customers to generate more profits 

alright alright ill stop


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it's like the jazz singer says in the new TD ads, We Goin Lhiiive Baby.

the idea is cut costs, automate procedures, grab the youth market & make it on volume alone.

tentatively i'm calling it the new banksta-gangsta-rapstah. I imagine upper management at the big green must have caught this from the US of A.

so far, the other chartered banks have not followed. It'll be interesting to see how it all plays out. Anecdotally one hears about hi-value clients leaving the big green because they don't want experiences like having $20 bills pushed at them while losing important services they had benefited from for years & years ...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

SkyFall said:


> they want to show good customer service and attract more customers to generate more profits



sky the $20 bill action isn't good customer service, it's gross


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> sky the $20 bill action isn't good customer service, it's gross


take it easy  alright ill stop for real hahahah


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

SkyFall said:


> take it easy  alright ill stop for real hahahah



do you sense how your own bank manager feels about this silly act?

the manager at my branch is an icon of perfection. Hard-working, reliable, knowledgeable, one can trust her, plus she's elegant & beautiful too. I can *not* imagine her sidling up to a client & pressing a 20 into the client's hand, like a B grade mafia movie ...


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

It was in a beautiful green envelop with a tank you note 

in fact the branch manager demanded the attention for all the customers in the branch and told them how much he appreciates the fact that they choose TD as their bank and thank them. The branch manager went to see every single client and shook their hand and gave them the envelop....

look i am not here trying to proof that TD is the best or whatsover.... I am just posting this because I was even surprise and thought it was cool.

i am not trying to justify the purpose behind the gesture.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> sky the $20 bill action isn't good customer service, it's gross


+1. So gross.

As one of those high value customers, I can tell you that this promotion certainly is not going in the win column. 'One of these days, Alice, one of these days...'


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

there are problems with banksta-gangsta-rapsta.

someday we'll find out who are those folks high in the iconic Mies van der Rohe TD tower who have been so brainwashed by US memes that they think prettifying small amounts of cash in green envelopes & hiring sultry voices to croon We Goin Lhiiive will pull in the business.

have u heard the new TDDI licensed rep croonings yet? they are warbling out scripted introductions like How Can I Make Today An Excellent Investing Day For You? these sound fake ... other brokers are not doing this ... at least not yet ...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i had to go to the hardware store and since my td branch was next door i popped in and said "are you handing out money" she said, you had to be here at 11AM .. i said "ok" and laughed it off but frankly it kind of pissed me off

i'm a good customer of theirs and tdw and i got diddly .. just as i miss out when they give out all those little tablets "so you are saying that since i already have an account you aren't going to reward me, do i have that right ?"

td is making the mistake of taking current customers for granted imo


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I suppose these guys are out are out a job now that the bank has a new advertising strategy.

Too bad...........I liked those guys.........

View attachment 1338


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with humble.If your going to make it 'rain' do it proper lol
I always have to laugh at the grey breads at corporations in the 'marketing' dept
'let's be hip' you know what would be sick bro is if we did something up like tony montana and started throwing paper around!
'Let's' make the young demo feel like a boss for a day
;maybe someone will youtube that **** and it will go viral bro and than we can get street cred says the 12 grey beards around the table that never stepped in a hood in there life---it's cool to down you lmao


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

They should do trap music in there next commercial,u agree humble?if that is what there after!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Nemo2 said:


> As a TD shareholder, (who _didn't_ get his *&%$# $20), this pisses me off! :biggrin:


You get something much better than $20 ... TD has spent (I would say wasted) at least $1 billion buying back shares to prop up the value of your stock. Of course there are differing opinions on whether it actually benefits shareholder long-term. But in the short term it seems to make everyone happy, so enjoy the buybacks!


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

"they are warbling out scripted introductions*"

Makes me laugh every time I call them and they say "How can I make your day better?" Well for starters a coffee and a foot massage would be nice.. 

To be honest they'd make it better if they didnt have to transfer me all over the place because the first person doesn't know the answer.

Nice gimic TD better luck next time


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Why would I go into a branch? That is my last choice of how to do banking.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree Kieth and it seems to me that TD has done everything possible to keep people out of their branches. Especially for banking activities.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

This was on the news last evening. Unfortunate for TD, but part of the story was showing some woman in line, getting very irate. 'All these staff around (handing out the $20), but no one actually serving us.'


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Sweet! I love it when a plan comes together! :biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

please tell me if the big green is telling the truth ...

i logged into a td bank account & they had a promo video first about "thanking" their customers

in the promo, staged apparently by actors & actresses, the bank said it had given away air tickets for a family to disneyland, thousands of $$ for RESP contributions, return plane tickets to trinidad for a grieving mother to visit her ill daughter, a chance to play ball with a professional baseball team ... 

yet the news has not reported that any of these giveaways actually happened in reality.

did any of these giant giveaways ever take place?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

My husband happened to be at the local branch withdrawing some cash at 2 pm on said day. It was a nice gesture. We are TD stock holders, TD customers and very happy with both their stock and their service.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

They were having fruits and some kind of drink when I went on Friday 25.

When they asked what they could do for me to show appreciation, I told them I wanted them to be able to make the transaction I came for...

(I Had issues with my GDP account at that branch at many occasions and staff was clueless).

Manager did not find my remark funny, but I did , that's what is important :biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

there are 2 separate issues here & i'm questioning only one of them.

the harmless issue is the refreshments, little speeches & pretty green envelopes with $20 tucked inside being given to clients. Nothing wrong with that.

the harmful issue is the question of whether the TD's promotional video on its website is accurately portraying, via a re-enactment, a number of exceptionally large giveaways worth $1000 or more each.

the video is staged by actors. Allegedly "given" to TD bank clients are airline tickets to disneyland for an entire family, airline tickets to trinidad for a loving mother to see her daughter, $1000 donations to customers' RESP accounts, plus other valuable prizes.

so far, there is no news history that traces whether TD ever did give away these large gifts. Bank employees say they have no information about such giveaways.

i'm asking because i'm frequently intrigued by the crossing over between reality & fiction, thanks to the internet. Regrettable though it is, so often these days people seem willing to believe that staged internet fiction is, in fact, hard news.

me, i want any bank with which i do business to be scrupulously accurate & dignified. I want such bank to understand, beyond a shadow of a doubt, what is real & what is advertising make-believe.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> me, i want any bank with which i do business to be scrupulously accurate & dignified. I want such bank to understand, beyond a shadow of a doubt, what is real & what is advertising make-believe.


I completely agree with this, in fact, I wish this same thing for the world. Let's start with "reality" television...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Addy said:


> I completely agree with this, in fact, I wish this same thing for the world. Let's start with "reality" television...


I hate banks and reality television..I'm not sure which I hate most....howa doing "Babe'?:biggrin:


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

It's not genuine real or not,even if it is real the people are just 'props'
Maybe it is just me but it feels like the big green is ripping off west-jet(what made the west-jet thing so good imo was they did it first)
I am leery myself buying into these feel good schemes,they want thins trending on social media(prob cheaper doing this than a standard commercial to have the bleeding heart talk through the atm and record by camera's actually i have no doubt it is cheaper.
This right here is a testament imo how good the west-jet scheme was
grade f imo of the marketing team of td copy-cats.......


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

cheaper than hiring matty damon for a voice...or likely those 2 old farts lol


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

this might be the ad/branding/marketing agency behind the TD's cuddly campaign
the guys who thought up the $20 green envelopes & the jive bank ATMs dispensing airline tickets

they're from the US, of course
who else would make a bank look cute as a button
every city corner needs a teddy bear & a td bank.

http://www.hellotierney.com/


check out their branding designer, aka the creative veep
born in kentucky
did you ever see teeth like these on a canadian banker?
all the better to eat you with, my dear
.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> I hate banks and reality television..I'm not sure which I hate most... :


 ... banks for sure ... you can choose not to watch tv but you can't chose not to use the banks. :sour:


----------

